# Möchte geworben werden



## Houston (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemand der mich werben möchte.

Ich werde einen Tank Paladin auf Outland Allianz anfangen und suche jemand der einen Heiler spielen würde für instant invite im LFG. Wenn ein Englischer Server für euch kein Problem ist dann meldet euch bei mir im Skype.

noxn_home


----------



## hoti82 (17. Januar 2014)

schade das du auf einem englishen server spielen magst leider werden die meisten hier dies ablehnen. würde mich doch freuen von dir positive zu hören , solltest du auch einen deutschen server in betracht ziehen. englisch is für die meisten hier leider ein dorn im auge.


----------



## Severos (17. Januar 2014)

Naja, er oder sie reagiert nicht.. weder auf pn, noch auf Themenbeiträge..


----------



## hoti82 (17. Januar 2014)

hab da auch so jemand gerade naja er wird merken das ein thema erföffnen nix bringt man sollte auf die angebote eingehn^^ hab hier rüber schon 5 leute gefunden und geworben in den letzten 3 jahren^^ und mann sollte nicht zuviel fordern^^


----------

